# 15th annual SAG Awards



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

The 15th annual SAG Awards are being presented tonight in L.A.
Kate Winslet has won the supporting actress award for "The Reader".
James Earl Jones was honored with the lifetime achievement award.
Heath Ledger won the best supporting actor award,for "The Dark Knight".
"Mad Men" was named best drama show.
Hugh Laurie won his second consecutive SAG award for best actor in a TV drama,for "House".
The show is being simulcast live on TBS and TNT tonight.
More info on the award winners at the following link from Yahoo.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20090126/ap_on_en_mo/film_sag_awards

Here is the link to the SAG Awards official site.

http://www.sagawards.org/


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

"Slumdog Millionaire" wins best film award.
Sean Penn gets best actor award for "Milk".


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Steve615 said:


> "Slumdog Millionaire" wins best film award.
> Sean Penn gets best actor award for "Milk".


Yup...saw it live....

Obviously the economy is not the only thing having a major downturn...


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Sadly, I completely ignored this, and I generally catch the awards shows. The Golden Globes were just a little while ago and I'm just not ready for another Hollywood lovefest.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Sean Penn provided another "classic" moment during his acceptance speech/rant for the best actor award last night. :sure:
He made a reference to the network's (ABC,CBS,FOX,NBC) management as "idiots". :sure: :grin:
I took it to mean that he was directing that comment at the Big 4,although he did not call them out specifically by name. :lol:


----------

